# Cool stuff



## glassgopher721 (May 24, 2013)

These are some of the neat things that I've found over the past year or so while bottle digging. Really neat letter opener or knife, some early marbles, pipes, a whistle(which sounds awesome), a few doll heads, and a couple of small plates.

 http://s561.photobucket.com/user/BassTurdNH/media/Bottle%20Digging%20Pics/006_zpsd0f9cba7.jpg.html


----------



## beendiggin (May 25, 2013)

Love the chicken leg knife.  That whistle is pretty cool looking.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 2, 2013)

On the other photo with the Union made flask, are the N(s) in UNION suppose to be backwards, or am I seeing things? Just curious. It is really neat!


----------



## AlexD (Jun 2, 2013)

Those doll heads are downright scary... [:-]


----------



## banjobot (Jun 21, 2013)

That one porcelain doll head might be worth some. Does it have any marks on the back of the neck? or any damage?


----------

